# In defense of the gearheads



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm a gear head. I love to buy sell and try lots of different equipment. Amps, guitars, pedals, cables, tubes, picks, etc.
One thing I often hear is "What a waste of time, you always chasing the tone. Wouldn't your time be better spent actually playing your guitar and practicing to become a better player". You'll get the detractors stating different picks, cables, tubes etc don't make a difference. Just play.
First in defense of the statement that I don't spend enough time practicing or becoming a better player, I say everyone has hobbies and different interests. When it comes to guitar my objective is always to become a better player. Like anyone else I get stuck in ruts, then may have periods of improvement followed by more ruts. Its always a necessity for me to sometimes step away with an alternative focus so that later on I can come back with a fresh mind and another approach. Some people may spend money and work on their hobby cars. Some ride their harleys. Some like golf which is another escape for me. But I also like music gear. I've tried many different amps, guitars, pedals, cables, tubes, picks, etc. Its another hobby for me. Yes its related to my playing but it really is a different hobby apart from my playing and provides a temporary escape when the quest to be a better player starts to get a bit stagnant. 
Don't mind my rant. Its just a general response to those that feel the need to jump in to a great discussion about gear to share their perceived wisdom about how we should scrap the quest for tone through our perpetual buying and selling of gear and just play the dam guitar.
I am playing it. But when my fingers get tired I go online and read about gear, talk about gear, sell gear, buy gear, discuss the theory of different tube, cable and pick differences. I LOVE GEAR and I don't care who knows it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm prepared to bet that what you have written could be, to a varying extent, typical on the majority of members of this forum. You are in excellent company! 

The main thing is that you are having fun. Fun and tone (and the list goes on) are both so subjective and individual.

I think it would be very boring if we all just sat around and learned how to play on gear that we have had since day one.... (let the flames begin...LOL). However, if that is your thing...great!

Your "rant" will hopefully be the beginning of a very interesting thread.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

greco said:


> I'm prepared to bet that what you have written could be, to a varying extent, typical on the majority of members of this forum. You are in excellent company!
> 
> The main thing is that you are having fun. Fun and tone (and the list goes on) are both so subjective and individual.
> 
> ...


This is what prompted me to post. And it wasn't from this forum



> "Chasing tone is a waste of time".
> 
> Get a guitar you like, an a amp which reacts the way you want and just go about playing. Chasing cables, tubes, pic types, and all the other nonsense, yields limited differences, and most of these differences will be wiped out immediately when playing out somewhere.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

_"Chasing tone is a waste of time"._

_Get a guitar you like, an a amp which reacts the way you want and just go about playing. Chasing cables, tubes, pic types, and all the other nonsense, yields *limited differences*, and most of these differences will be wiped out immediately *when playing out* somewhere.

__IMO, That statement is extremely opinionated and not well thought out.

Limited differences (perceived or not) are wonderful to achieve and experience.

Given the author's train of thought, I propose that this statement does not apply all that well to the millions of players that never "play out"/gig or even have the opportunity to jam all that much. In addition, those players that are studio musicians and/or playing small venues typically (IMO) want to achieve the best tone, etc. they can possibly accomplish. Even playing larger venues with terrible tone can be extremely disappointing if you are in the audience and expecting better.

Maybe those playing out decide to "chase" gear that is more robust and dependable for their needs...that makes total sense.

Certainly, subtle tone differences can easily be lost in the mix...fair enough..but I don't believe that is a reason for settling for less than "optimal" tone, mixing, etc.

Now, I am ranting..LOL.

Looking forward to the comments from others in the forum. 

Cheers

Dave
__
_


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

If I had money, which I don't, I would definitely be a gearhead.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

only speaking for myself, the acquisition of new or different gear is absolutely an inspiration for my playing.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> only speaking for myself, the acquisition of new or different gear is absolutely an inspiration for my playing.


And really thats all we can do is "Speak for our selves". That was my only gripe with the statements above.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2015)

I recently hooked up with a local guitarist to jam with. When I first met him, 
I at first wondered if I could meet his level of expectations, judging from his 
equipment. 7 mid - high range ($700/2500) guitars. 100w Messa Boogie Dual 
Rectifier into a Marshall 1960A cab. Line 6 PodXT live pedal board. Drum kit in 
the corner. Then we started to jam. He barely knows 3 complete songs. A lot
of partial riffs to songs. Has no rhythm. Even when his drummer buddy is playing
with us, he follows his own tempo in his head and needs to count out every bar
for chord changes following a song sheet. A real nice guy though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Larry we jammed many moons ago, be nice! .
I have friends who always joke that I should start a store. I would, if it didn't have a high probability of failure. In the meantime I'll buy sell and trade. I just dont want to have to sell out of financial desperation.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I recently hooked up with a local guitarist to jam with. When I first met him,
> I at first wondered if I could meet his level of expectations, judging from his
> equipment. 7 mid - high range ($700/2500) guitars. 100w Messa Boogie Dual
> Rectifier into a Marshall 1960A cab. Line 6 PodXT live pedal board. Drum kit in
> ...


I met a guitar player a few years ago that lives over in the next town from me about 15 minutes away who does a lot of studio work for the top country artists in Canada and tours quite a bit with them. He is quite a player. I went over to his house to buy his instructional DVD and spent the evening jamming with him and picking up some of his licks. We got in to a bit of an equipment discussion that doesn't go very deep with this guy. His equipment consisted of an old 72 reissue thin line tele a cheap PRS copy type guitar and an old Roland Jazz chorus (gasp, not even tubes?.) Not sure about pedals. We didn't talk about that. 
This guy can play. But this is his job and his only concern for equipment is that it does the job. They are simply tools to him. Nothing wrong with that. 
I've learned that you can't assume someone is or isn't a good player based on what type of equipment he has. He could have tons of great gear and be a phenomenal player. Or not.
Like I said. Being a good player and being an avid gearhead are 2 different things. You might be one or the other or both.

This is the player:

[video=youtube;BQnhQ0qDmlE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQnhQ0qDmlE[/video]


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Judging by the criteria set out in the previous posts, I am neither, apparently I have graduated officially to the rank of Master BONEHEAD.

:sSig_busted:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Like I said. Being a good player and being an avid gearhead are 2 different things. You might be one or the other or both.


In my case, I'm neither of the above. 

However, I will openly admit that I went through a "phase" of being quite a gearhead in the past.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

greco said:


> In my case, I'm neither of the above.
> 
> However, I will openly admit that I went through a "phase" of being quite a gearhead in the past.
> 
> ...


I should have worded that differently. A person who's focus is playing or a person who focuses on the gear it self.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I do both. 

I go through gear, but I play a lot - and post a little bit too.

My pattern is that I route through the same type of item until I figure out which one suits me best. I have been through so many delays and have decided that the ad999 is the best for me. I currently have an MF-104M on the way. I'll do a shoot-out and keep the one that I prefer. Dirt-wise, I'll never get rid of my BD-2 with the keeley 'freak fuzz' mod, etc, etc.

As mentioned many a time, I'm having my ideal guitar built. I have the opportunity to buy a few guitars, but I have it in my head that I won't, so I won't. I really don't want to collect any more.

The amp thing I've been going through is a product of selling my /13 and getting the Lazy J. Since that didn't work out, I've been running around with my head cut off trying to understand amps. I've been fooled by youtube, but won't be again. I was fooled by my confidence in tweaking/modding the Jubilee - never again.

There's one last amp I have my eye on, and I'll be doing a shoot-out between it and the Moratto amp I'm having built. Depending on the outcome, I'll have one or two amps for a long time (It's an all-original JTM50 from 1969 - I can thank Alex Dann for that one).

****There's a sub-subject to this thread concerning the gear-good playing relationship. I think that is a thread in itself. My comment on that is that to know if someone is really good, they have to be able to make one note sound beautiful:

If you can bend a note, and some finger flavour and a perfect vibrato at the height of that note, you're fantastic. Can I do it? Fvck no. Can you? Probably not.

Here it is (right at 2:31/2:32) that bend and vibrato is perfect and effortlessly controlled - it truly separates the men from the boys, imo. If you think you can do it, shut your delay off 

[video=youtube;mCvgE6yzoAM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mCvgE6yzoAM[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> I'm a gear head. I love to buy sell and try lots of different equipment. Amps, guitars, pedals, cables, tubes, picks, etc.
> One thing I often hear is "What a waste of time, you always chasing the tone. Wouldn't your time be better spent actually playing your guitar and practicing to become a better player". You'll get the detractors stating different picks, cables, tubes etc don't make a difference. Just play.
> First in defense of the statement that I don't spend enough time practicing or becoming a better player,_* I say everyone has hobbies and different interests.*_ When it comes to guitar my objective is always to become a better player. Like anyone else I get stuck in ruts, then may have periods of improvement followed by more ruts. Its always a necessity for me to sometimes step away with an alternative focus so that later on I can come back with a fresh mind and another approach. _*Some people may spend money and work on their hobby cars. Some ride their harleys. Some like golf*_ which is another escape for me. But I also like music gear. I've tried many different amps, guitars, pedals, cables, tubes, picks, etc. Its another hobby for me. Yes its related to my playing but it really is a different hobby apart from my playing and provides a temporary escape when the quest to be a better player starts to get a bit stagnant.
> Don't mind my rant. Its just a general response to those that feel the need to jump in to a great discussion about gear to share their perceived wisdom about how we should scrap the quest for tone through our perpetual buying and selling of gear and just play the dam guitar.
> I am playing it. _*But when my fingers get tired I go online and read about gear, talk about gear, sell gear, buy gear, discuss the theory of different tube, cable and pick differences. I LOVE GEAR and I don't care who knows it.*_


I get it. I like technical things myself but not to the extent of yourself. What a boring world it would be if everyone were the same or worse, if you were all like me!

I am upset, though, by something you forgot in your post about hobbies. _*YOU FORGOT SKIING!! *_:smile-new::smile-new: Yep, only about two months to go.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

> _"Chasing tone is a waste of time"._
> 
> _Get a guitar you like, an a amp which reacts the way you want and just go about playing. Chasing cables, tubes, pic types, and all the other nonsense, yields *limited differences*, and most of these differences will be wiped out immediately *when playing out* somewhere._


It's a strong opinion, and very likely one coming from someone who had gotten fed up with "the chase". But it's not an unreasonable opinion, either. It is far too easy to get caught up in the details of gear, and forget what the gear is for. Here I am reminded of the late Phil Hartman's SNL character "The Anal Retentive Chef", who begins cooking, but gets so caught up in the meticulous details of how to wrap up and dispose of the trimmings from the first vegetable he peeled or cut up that he never really finishes preparing the dish.

None of that is to say that being a gearhead is shameful, either. Just keep your focus on what it is you value. If the gear is the thing, fine. If the gear is supposed to serve the music, and the music is supposed to serve your pleasure, then don't get distracted by gear.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

adcandour said:


> I do both.
> 
> I go through gear, but I play a lot - and post a little bit too.
> 
> ...



With me I kind of grew up with the blackface fender sound. More american tones. I took a hiatus from it and went through 5 year phase playing many amps with the voxy, british tones. And now I'm back where I started. This is my sound and what I'm most comfortable with.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Nothing wrong with being a gear collector. I used to scour the internet for VSTs and buzz generators (since what I do is not playing a guitar) but now that I am making tunes more consistently, I have pared down the search and use what I like to use (which boils down to 12 VSTis and about 20 some effect plugins.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I certainly consider myself a gearhead, though not a collector. I'm a gearhead in the sense that I think gear is important and I know more about guitar gear than most. Having what most would consider nice gear doesn't (necessarily) make me a better player than someone else with run of the mill gear. There's a video on youtube of a guy killing it on _Pride and Joy_ on a $15 "Cars" plastic guitar at Walmart. But he would kill it even more if he was playing my guitar. Having nice gear makes me a better player than me on crap gear and that's what counts. The other thing is the idea that nobody can tell the difference in a bar with a drummer and bass player and drunk patrons. Well, I can. Plus it's not all about the sound, it's also about the _feel_. Can I tell my R0 from an Epiphone in a double-blind test? I don't know. But I can feel the difference playing it and that counts for a lot.

What I am not is a collector. When I started playing again about eight years ago after a 20 year hiatus, I was starting from scratch buying gear but I had disposable income and some idea of what I liked. I like Gibson guitars. My first idea was to own one of each of their famous models. But I quickly realized that wasn't really going to make me happy. I own three electrics now (two of them Gibson) and one of them may get sold sooner or later. I have realized that two electrics and one acoustic is the "sweet number" as far as I'm concerned. I have realized that playing the same guitar or two all the time makes me a better player and is more enjoyable. It seems to work for most, though not all, of my guitar heroes too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2015)

Budda said:


> Larry we jammed many moons ago, be nice! .
> I have friends who always joke that I should start a store. I would, if it didn't have a high probability of failure. In the meantime I'll buy sell and trade. I just dont want to have to sell out of financial desperation.



Aye! and we need to jam again some day.
I fell into the trap that was posted earlier, re; don't judge a musicians' ability by his equipment.
My initial thought of this gentleman was that he must be really good because of his amassed collection.
I enjoy jamming with any and all. I learned a lot of tips/techniques and taught others what I know.
We still get together when schedules allow.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Im a gearhead in the sense that I like to experiment with different types of gear, and flip it later if it doesnt stay in my rotation. Unfortunately i dont play as much as i should, so sometimes things dont get moved out as much/soon as they should. Its a hobby for me.
and by no means do i consider myself highly technical...thats where i think "gear head" is a bit of a misnomer...in the car world, a gear head is usually pretty mechanically oriented.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm one of the other kinds of gearheads: a dyed-in-the-wool DIY-er. And once you know how to make your own stuff, AND you have access to all the tech ifo and resources you could ever want and need, courtesy of the internet and forums, you end up constantly making gear, and much less using it.

The downside is that you end up with a lot of this:









I do collect stuff, if I find it at a great price, and yes I constantly peruse Kijiji. But I can't remember the last time I bought anything for more than $10 in L&M. I like to collect pedals that have unique or interesting features, or that I simply can't duplicate on my own, or for the money that somebody wants for theirs.

Winding my own pickups, I think the last time I actually _bought_ a pickup with money was somewhere in the late 90's, and before then somewhere in the mid-70's.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I love gear flippers...great source for mint condition boutique items. Of course, I've flipped my share of nice gear over the years too


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> I'm one of the other kinds of gearheads: a dyed-in-the-wool DIY-er. And once you know how to make your own stuff, AND you have access to all the tech ifo and resources you could ever want and need, courtesy of the internet and forums, you end up constantly making gear, and much less using it.
> 
> The downside is that you end up with a lot of this:


You know, if you could make some of those pedals work, and then apoxy it, that would make a wicked-looking pedalboard. A little hard to service for anyone but yourself, but what a spectacle on stage. I would totally rock that!


----------

